# Three Loud Repeating Beeps from the Dash Area - SOLVED!!



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*EDIT *-

Mystery solved. It turns out this was my Mini-0806 Dash Cam alarm alerting me that the SD card needed to be formatted. When I started up the Roadster this morning, that noise started again after about 10-minutes, but my RNS-E was turned off, so I knew it wasn't that. I just happened to lean over to try and isolate the sound and noticed the screen on the Dash Cam was displaying an error message. It's so well hidden behind the mirror I totally forgot about it being there and the text is so small I could hardly see it.

 - - - - - - - - - - - - -

So my wife took the TT out and got this weird 3-beep sound that kept repeating over and over. It's similar to the sound you might hear from a digital alarm clock.

It started after about 3-minutes so she pulled over, shut off the ignition but it kept beeping for another 4-seconds. She waited a few minutes, started up again. No beeping sound, no warning lights, no DIS message so she continued on.

About two hours later on the return trip it occurred again. This time the car had been running for about 20-minutes (so it was warm) when the beeping started. Again she pulled over, shut off the ignition. Started it up again and it didn't happen again. In both cases, there were no lights or messages on the DIS.

She was quick enough to record it and even adjusted the HVAC controls to see if that made any difference. I have uploaded it to YouTube for your listening pleasure. Note the engine is running while this video was taken.

*YouTube link here - *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6eeUBr ... e=youtu.be

I will run a scan to see if any error messages come up but wondered if anyone had experienced this.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

It is my understanding that one beep indicates a low priority concern (i.e washer fluid low). Three beeps indicates a priority concern. (i.e. Low oil pressure, low brake fluid, low coolant or high coolant temp). 

Curious, there were no other warning lights showing on your display?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting. I would have thought for a major system issue (temp, oil pressure) a warning light would have come up on the DIS. The odd thing is it occurred once when the engine was cold and another time after it had warmed up.

Let's see what a scan has to say.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Just listened to a couple of YouTube videos, and the 3 beep warning doesn't sound like yours. Warning tone is 3 long beeps.. 





[smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Started with the basics,: oil and coolant levels look fine and voltage also checks out at 13.9V.

Started it up, cleared all faults and ran a new scan. Although I did get two fault reports, I know these two so there's nothing new going on. Everything else was fine *Status: OK 0000* and there were no dash lights or DIS messages.

*09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
•02092 Enabling Heat Seat 
•009 Open or Short to Ground
Coding: 09048E8380141C0003180001180000000049EE075A260802

This is actually an old fault and appears whether the seat heater is on or not. And both seat heaters actual work so I'm not worried about it. I've attempted to clear this one on multiple accounts and it won't go away.

*37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000* but further down in the address details it reported -
•00467 TV Tuner R78 
•004 No Signal
Coding: 0614718

This fault is because I coded it incorrectly (should end in 7 not 8 ) when I was playing around with the reverse camera settings and haven't gone back to change it.

So other than these two faults which I can explain, nothing seems to indicate why this 3-beep tone is occurring. Guess I'll fire off an email to by Audi service guy and see if he can shed any light on this issue.

.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

As much as I hate it, when you start changing it from standard you are running the risk of something going wrong.

Swiss your a legend, but when you mess with the coding you are entering the unknown... Could you back up the last change and see if that sorts it?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Following FNChaos's initial recommendation, I ran through a number of other Audi forums to see if anyone else is reporting this 3-beep sound. Sure enough there are reports this is related to oil pressure, temperature or brake fluid. In typical Audi fashion, there's nothing on this in the owner's manual. Brilliant!

Since I had my radiator and temp sensor replaced back in October, I'm wondering if it's related??

As to my Nav 37 code, I know it's incorrect - it's currently 061471*8* and should be 061471*7* since I don't have a TV tuner - thus the fault. 1 + 2 + 4 = 7 not 8! 

*0* Default
*6* = Audi TT
*1* = Default
*4* = Audi TT
*7* = Telephone Prep
*1* = Standard/Basic Value
*7* = 1 (Standard/Basic Value) + 2 (CD-Changer) + 4 (MFSW installed)

I've sent an email to Ross Tech and my Audi Service guy to see what they have to say. Hopefully the YouTube will be sufficient to help diagnose what's going on.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

C00P5TT5 said:


> As much as I hate it, when you start changing it from standard you are running the risk of something going wrong.
> 
> Swiss your a legend, but when you mess with the coding you are entering the unknown... Could you back up the last change and see if that sorts it?


im assuming Swiss hasn't just changed the coding, and it has been like this for some time....
Therefore unlikely to be the cause of the issue.

You have BOSE right? Isn't the three beeps the AudioPilot reporting a fault? Have you checked your amp?

Edit: Link


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like FNChaos may have nailed it! :?

Here's the message from the Audi-Sport.net Forum -(A3/S3) assuming Audi had this warning beep for all models. I'm crossing fingers the temp sensor they installed is defective.

_3 Beeps is BAD. Bad bad bad. Bad. Here is a list of the possible dash displays; Things that will cause three beeps - in my experience:

*Coolant:*
Low fluid level - easy to check. Warning comes from the sensor on the header tank. Top up. Ignore - engine goes bang.
High coolant temperature (Over 110 degrees) - easy to check. Monitor temperature gauge on the dash. Ignore - engine goes bang.

*Oil:*
Low oil pressure - not easy to check. Can be the sensor on the right hand side of the oil filter housing. Ignore - engine goes bang.

*Brakes:*
Low Brake Fluid level - easy to check. Top up. Ignore - crash into a wall._

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/3 ... an.156976/

*Question is if this is a cross-platform feature and applicable to the Mk2 TT. Let's see what my Audi service guy has to say.*

.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> C00P5TT5 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I hate it, when you start changing it from standard you are running the risk of something going wrong.
> ...


So that was wrong then :roll:


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll re-read a section of my owner's handbook in the morning, that I read just after buying my roadster.
From memory an early trip I made, in the dark, had some beeping. Difficult to see what it was, but I recall a speed had been set in the DIS (ie 40mph) and when I exceeded it there was an audible warning. The handbook told me how to cancel it, and I've never used it in the 5 years since.
Of course you may be aware of this and have already eliminated that possibility.
And, of course, I could be totally wrong, but worthy of a mention if it helps.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Evidently I'm getting old. I totally forgot I posted this back in October.

*RNS-E Audible Alarm Warning Tone*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1928539

_"In the event of a malfunction in the AudioPilot system, a gong signal sounds three times to alert you after the Navigation System is turned on. Have the AudioPilot system inspected by a qualified dealership."_









This is definitely coming from the RNS-E. Yet still the mystery remains WHY?! I need to run a Google search for AudioPilot system to see exactly what that means.

Found this -

_AudioPilot (Bose sound system) is noise compensation technology that continuously adjusts audio settings to compensate for background noise and vehicle speed. The enhanced DSP algorithm allows faster, more effective compensation for unusual situations, such as driving on very rough roads or at high speeds._

...and this TSB, but this seems to be more for North America and only from 2010-2014 so it's not applicable to my TT.

...and I just sent an email to Bose Automotive GmbH Customer Support Team Europe with a link to the Youtube in hopes maybe they know something. They were very helpful with my Amp questions so hopefully they'll be able to shed some light on this.

View attachment SOUND - Navigation Control Module Fault DTC 02261.pdf









@ Graham'sTT - No, it's not the speed warning. You get a different tone and a DIS message like this -


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, but worth a try. Hope you're sorted.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I managed to find this TSB however it's for the TT Mk1 2003-2005. I wonder if this problem managed to make it's way into early production Mk2's. It doesn't mention the beep-beep-beep noise, but only the controlled volume level.

Posted for your reading pleasure -

*Condition*
_Customer perceived condition of radio volume changing by itself may be caused by the noise compensation function "Audiopilot", which is part of the BOSE amplifier. Some customers may find this function to be too aggressive and for some individuals a noticeable volume fluctuation can be heard._

View attachment TSB 91-04-17 - Bose Sound System Volume Fluctuation.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So far no joy with any of these guys who I've contacted -

• The Audi Service manager has never heard this sound before. 
• The Bose Amp Repair guys in the UK only deal with the Bose Amp, so they couldn't provide any help.
• Ross-Tech said this was the first time they'd heard this noise and had no idea.
• HazzyDayz also had no clue.

I'm going to fix the known incorrect coding mentioned previously and see if that makes any difference.

Weird things is it first made this noise back in October, and again 6-months later. The only common denominator I can think of is in both cases it was with the radio on when it first happened and again a few days ago when my wife also had the radio on.

Most of the time I don't listen to the radio nor do I use the CD player. Only MP3s on my SD cards. I rarely listen to the radio but my wife often does when she takes it out which would explain why she's had it happen twice.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> So far no joy. The Audi Service manager has never heard this sound before. The Bose Amp Repair guys in the UK only deal with the Bose Amp, so they couldn't provide any help.
> 
> I'm going to fix the known incorrect coding mentioned and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> Weird things is it first made this noise back in October, and again 6-months later. The only common denominator I can think of is in both cases it was with the radio on when it first happened and my wife also had the radio on. Most of the time, I don't have it on, or I listen to MP3s. I rarely listen to the radio but my wife often does when she takes it out.


Swiss, sorry I don't have an answer, but just a thought. The sound doesn't sound like a 'quality' sound but more third party, could it be linked to your reversing camera mod or do you have any non audi electronic items in or around the dash :?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Tsdsgomg - Hummm....the reverse camera video converter module is located on top of the RNS-E, but I'm not aware it has a speaker or the means to make an audible tone. But definitely worth keeping in mind. 

I'll re-code Address Nav-37 correctly this evening and see if that makes any difference. It's the only thing that makes any sense right now.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The seat heater fault code is due to incorrect cecm coding. There is a check box somewhere to 'enable heated seats' which should be unchecked. The cecm doesn't need to be coded for the TT, the seats are wired directly to a fuse

That will at least clear that fault


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I read a couple of posts where a malfunctioning mic caused the Audiopilot to erratically adjust the RNS-E's volume up / down, and the (temporary) fix was to disconnect the mic. The downside to this solution was an audible alarm at start up (but not continuous).

I could find no clips of the alarm sound but it does seem quite possible that any defect in the Audiopilot system could cause the alert that you are hearing.

If the alert is intermittent, you could try unplugging the mic to force a failure and see if it makes the same sounds?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ MT-V6 - Genius! Thanks.

@ FNChaos - I'm heading out to correct Nav 37 code (s/b 0614717) so hopefully that makes the problem go away.

@ MT-V6 - Yep, you're right! Just looking at very first scan from 2017 before I made any changes and comparing to the one yesterday evening. [09 Cent Elect] [Byte 02] [Bit 7] Just looked at my OBDeleven scan and sure enough, I ticked that box! Duh! Good reason to always run a scan after any code changes just to see what happens and to be able to change it back! 

Sept 2017 
11 06 *0E* 83 80 14 1C 00 03 18 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 09 EE 07 5A 25 08 02

March 2020
09 04 *8E* 83 80 14 1C 00 03 18 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 49 EE 07 5A 26 08 02


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*SUCCESS!!* (so far....)

I went back in with my VCDS and made the code changes and came away with a 100% fault free scan!

• Address 09 Cent Elect - 02092 - Enabling Heated Seat, 009 Open Ground (unticked the box for Byte 2, Bit 7)
• Address 37 Nav - 00467 - TV Tuner (R78) (recoded correctly to 0614717)

Both addresses are now completely fault free. Simple enough to do; log in, change the codes, run an AutoScan, clear the DTCs (Diagnostic Trouble Codes) and run another AutoScan just to be sure.

So, let's see if the tripple beep occurs again when we have the radio going. Hopefully not!

As always, thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions. Muchly appreciated! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well that [smiley=furious3.gif] noise is back AGAIN!

I did some more online searching, and someone in the Audi A3 Forum commented this is the noise the alarm makes to alert you the internal alarm battery is dying. Given the age of my TT, that's certainly possible.

Does anyone know if the car can still be driven if I remove or disconnect the alarm?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6eeUBr ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Call me stoopid if you like but I kinda feel it's more a mechanical noise than a analog noise. 
How about disconnecting your head unit? I'm just thinking along the lines of the cd drive or fan on head unit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll start it up today and see if I can track down the source. I pulled the center vent yesterday and was not convinced it was coming directly from the RNS-E, but trying to find the source of a noise in any car can be a challenge. I'm going to put my ear to the fender this time and see if that's where it's coming from.

In the other forums, they stated the sound seemed to be coming from the rear of the car, which in the TT Mk1 (8N) and Audi A3, is where the alarm is located. Think I'll run a scan just to verify if the Alarm fault is present or not.

I've also contacted several Audi service shops in Switzerland and Germany via email with a link to the YouTube video in hopes someone has a clue as to what's going on.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Well that [smiley=furious3.gif] noise is back AGAIN!
> 
> I did some more online searching, and someone in the Audi A3 Forum commented this is the noise the alarm makes to alert you the internal alarm battery is dying. Given the age of my TT, that's certainly possible.
> 
> Does anyone know if the car can still be driven if I remove or disconnect the alarm?


When the battery in my alarm started to fail, the symptom was random triggering of the siren. There was no warning otherwise.

I removed the fuse for a few days pending repair and could drive without errors or alerts.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So took it out for a spin and sure enough it started beeping again. Pulled over and got out and put my ear to the right front fender where the alarm siren is located and there was no sound coming from there. So it's definitely *not* from the alarm siren unit.

Shut of the ignition and the noise stopped. Fired it up again, and this time I went into the RNS-E set up menu and reset it to the default settings just in case there was an old destination warning or something going on with the navi. Another 10-minutes later it started beeping again! :x

This time pulled over and shut of the ignition and removed the key. Then waited a bit and then turned the key to the accessory position and did three consecutive hard resets on the RNS-E. This is done by pressing the power button and [Radio] button simultaneously and holding them for 30-seconds. You'll know when the reset happens as there's a dull "pop" from the speakers. The first reset resulted in a dull yellow screen display. The following two resets just showed a black screen. Fired up and off I went for a 20-minute drive without any further annoyance.

So...hopefully this sorted it. Fingers crossed! 

Just for future reference -

• Soft reset: Press and hold the [Power] button for 30 seconds.
• Medium Reset: Press [Radio] & [Setup] buttons simultaneously for 10-20 seconds
• Hard Reset: Press [Radio] & [Power] buttons simultaneously for 30-seconds or until speakers "thud".
• Last option is to pull the fuse in hopes a power-down will have an effect too.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Here's my siren after replacing it last night.









Only way to remove it was to smash it up as what on gods great earth made Audi think plastic to hold a bolt was a good idea.

Fingers crossed you get to the bottom of it Swiss your knowledge is getting tested on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If it wasn't for the CoronaVirus lock down, you and *Legend_of_Chaos* could have gotten together and had a siren party! LOL!  He just replaced his too!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1957891


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Problem solved!!*  Turns out it has nothing at all to do with the RNS-E at all.

It's my stupid Mini-0806 Dash Cam alerting me that the SD card needs to be formatted. Seems this is pretty common on the Mini-0806 Dash Cam, and has been frequently reported in Dash Cam Forums.

Never a dull moment!


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

This made me chuckle... I has a similar beep beep in my TT that sounded like a old school digital watch hourly chime, except it didn't chime on the hour. My wife started complaining about the same noise in her Tiguan, which was rather weird. Google came up with nothing...

I finally figured out it was a bluetooth tag (also hidden behind the rear view mirror) used by my insurance company, that was going faulty on both vehicles... these things are sent to test our patients :wink:


----------

